# So are you happy?



## Muttley1900 (Dec 23, 2008)

Just before VM offer TiVo to the wider public and not wanting to open old wounds etc, but genuinely wanting to know if you are happy with your VM TiVo, all things considered (e.g. cost, level of support from VM, number of bugs etc)?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Yes, absolutely. It could be better, of course, but it's still the best thing on the market


----------



## nbaker (Sep 28, 2002)

Yes I love the new Tivo.

My main issue is the new style epg & lack of programme filters.


----------



## Buzby (Feb 21, 2011)

Yep - does what they say it does, and brings an unprecedented level of flexibility to TV viewing.


----------



## sammyh25 (Feb 9, 2011)

Yip, great to have my old friend back, and rarely do we watch live TV anymore... :up::up::up:


----------



## kmusgrave (Oct 13, 2000)

Frankly, I'm disappointed with mine. After loving my S1 Tivo in its time I guess I was expecting so much. I resurrected my S1 before I got my VM one and find its easier to use, and finds more programmes in its wishlists. Oh, and the 10 yer old model is faster.


----------



## Brangdon (Feb 9, 2001)

The hardware is a big step forward over my old series 1 TiVo. The software is a step backwards.

I'm happy in the sense that it's an improvement overall and I wouldn't want to go back, but I'm not content. Having to enter a PIN on 50% of programmes; having to wait for the UI to catch up with my button presses; having to work with the lobotomised Guide: my daily interactions with it are painful. The HD support, three tuners, bigger hard disk and more reliable channel changes are what make it worth it.

Someone should buy the VM guys an iPad, so they can see what we expect from a modern appliance.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Brangdon said:


> Someone should buy the VM guys an iPad, so they can see what we expect from a modern appliance.


Yes. Because Apple products are perfect and don't have any bugs at all, do they? 

If and when they iron-out the problems you mention - and I agree with all of them - then Tivo only be be _even better_ than it is now


----------



## Plaiter (Feb 1, 2011)

I am very happy with mine. The issues I have experienced have been relatively minor.

It is like having your own personal TV channel tailored to you.

I also like the fact that it is constantly evolving and the potential is huge.


----------



## Royalflush (Nov 6, 2003)

Another happy bunny here. I powered up my S1 box yesterday to watch an old recording, having got used to the new box the old one now seems very outdated, RIP old friend


----------



## mruddo (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm very happy with mine too. Sure, it's not perfect, but it's miles ahead of the Sky+ HD box I was effectively forced to switch to when my Series 1 was retired (to allow me to watch HD). Admittedly in some respects it seems somewhat less efficient than the S1 TiVo, but then it's also doing a whole lot more stuff - because the world's moved on.

If they'd just allow me to select "Channels I receive" then that'd be the icing on the cake for me as far as key functionality is concerned.


----------



## Rolnikov (Nov 29, 2002)

Very pleased with it so far. Having three tuners makes a huge difference - I remember first time around with TiVo cancelling Sky Movies because we could never find a slot to record the big films.

The guide data needs work, though - it's still missing a lot of the premieres.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Rolnikov said:


> The guide data needs work, though - it's still missing a lot of the premieres.


And a lot of meta-data like who's in which movies; ie the stuff that makes wishlists work


----------



## Muttley1900 (Dec 23, 2008)

cwaring said:


> Yes. Because Apple products are perfect and don't have any bugs at all, do they?


Mmmm, no they aren't perfect and yes they do have bugs. But Apple does seem to have a good grasp on 'usabilty' and Brangdon's comments seemed to be more about that than bugs.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Everything he mentioned - with the possible exception of the PIN issue - is a bug though, and should be fixed in time. If you accept those issues it's perfectly useable.


----------



## Pine Cladding (Aug 4, 2001)

On the whole, yes, very happy. There are still far too many reboots and GUI freezes. I do get irked having to trawl through greyed out channels I don't subscribe to and it would be nice to have the promised network access and iPad app. Iron out the gripes and in a side by side comparison the VM TiVo outshines the S1.


----------



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

Yes, very happy.

I echo the fact that the software isn't perfect and I preferred the old style guide but the multiple tuners and HD more than makes up for it.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Pine Cladding said:


> I do get irked having to trawl through greyed out channels I don't subscribe to


Set your favourite channels to be those you subscribe to, then press blue in the guide to only show favourites...


----------



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

mikerr said:


> Set your favourite channels to be those you subscribe to, then press blue in the guide to only show favourites...


I've done that a few times now but find it often flips back to 'All Channels' on the guide? Is that normal? Any way around it?


----------



## John McE (Dec 23, 2003)

Moderately Happy, but is it the delight to use that the old TIVO was? Certainly not at the moment.

Personally, I feel that Virgin have taken advantage of the loyalty of Series 1 users to get them to beta test the software, which was released to us with an awful lot of bugs and missing items.

I had a call from Virgin the other day, and the engineer couldn't have been more attentive in writing down the various problem areas I mentioned, and I certainly got the impression that they fully intend to keep working on it until it is undisputedly the best PVR on the market.

But it does appear that the price to the general public will be droping fairly quickly, even if it's for a unit with half the capacity, long before most of the faults are addressed.

Kudos to Virgin though for getting the 3rd tuner working on time. And ask us again in a year's time.


----------



## richw (Jul 27, 2002)

Not happy at all really. It's a great product when it works, but it's just not reliable enough for me. I still can't trust it to record everything I want correctly because of the random reboots.

In addition, if I'd known we were being sold an unfinished product at more or less full price I'd have waited a few more months. I don't mind beta testing something, but generally you are told it's a beta version, and test it in exchange for a free product, not by paying the same price most other people will pay under the belief that it's the finished product you are receiving.

However there's talk of replacing my box yet again, so it could all still change.


----------



## John McE (Dec 23, 2003)

Couldn't agree more. Many of would have still stumped up the money, but I do feel they owed it us to be more honest about the state of the software, and they really have taken advantage of us. If they get enough complaints maybe they'll made a (financial) gesture to us?


----------



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

I guess I was warned. I was told that it wasn't finished/stable and that it would take some time to get better.

Obviously not everyone was.


----------



## Qu1nt (Feb 3, 2011)

Yes very happy, since the software update it's been quicker & reliable 

Glad to have TiVo back !


----------



## BYGino (Feb 23, 2011)

In general I'm happy but I am making allowances for it being a beta. If it was a final release I don't think I'd be happy.


----------



## richw (Jul 27, 2002)

Karnak said:


> Obviously not everyone was.


Other than the missing third tuner, no mention was made of it being an unfinished product when I ordered mine.


----------



## richw (Jul 27, 2002)

BYGino said:


> In general I'm happy but I am making allowances for it being a beta. If it was a final release I don't think I'd be happy.


And therein lies the problem. A lot of people weren't told it was still a beta, we were sold it as the finished product bar a missing third tuner.


----------



## Zaichik (Mar 21, 2002)

I am broadly happy, but not as happy as I was before the software update. There are several things which are very annoying:

1. The PIN problem that we all know about
2. The flakiness of the guide data
3. The "permission to change channel" message which I get increasingly frequently when I am watching a recording
4. The aspect ratio problem - this is the most annoying glitch of all for me.


----------



## MrHoggie (Feb 18, 2011)

well happy,wife is getting used to it as well, as it was the wife who used V+ the most.
just asked wife and in her words "its got loads more than V+ but it missed out the one bit that made V+ a good box. "programme reminder", but you can't have it all


----------



## MrHoggie (Feb 18, 2011)

richw said:


> Other than the missing third tuner, no mention was made of it being an unfinished product when I ordered mine.


did you order and pay for your box

I thought VM were only giving boxes out at the moment 

don't mind beta testing just hope vm give me back the time/months of beta.


----------



## richw (Jul 27, 2002)

MrHoggie said:


> did you order and pay for your box


Yes. Tivo S1 owners were given the privilege of being able to pay £149 for the box.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

MrHoggie said:


> did you order and pay for your box


Yes. All S1 owners - ie everyone on here - did. There's only you and me from the Sofa Event on here that haven't. Oh, plus anyone who got one of the 2,000 they gave away.


----------



## MrHoggie (Feb 18, 2011)

richw said:


> Yes. Tivo S1 owners were given the privilege of being able to pay £149 for the box.


well thats just bad form. having to pay for a beta test.
Sorry but that would piss me right off. It's like paying full price for a car with only half the engine.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

cwaring said:


> Yes. Because Apple products are perfect and don't have any bugs at all, do they?


Perfect? No. Fewer bugs than it sounds like the VM TiVo has? Hell yes!

That's why when there is a bug in an Apple consumer product it makes the news!


----------



## richw (Jul 27, 2002)

MrHoggie said:


> well thats just bad form. having to pay for a beta test.


Which, I suspect, is why they didn't tell us it was effectively still a beta test.


----------



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

richw said:


> Which, I suspect, is why they didn't tell us it was effectively still a beta test.


Again, was made quite clear to me. They're being inconsistent but at least some of their staff were being honest.


----------



## warrenrb (Jul 21, 2002)

I have to agree with a few of the posters here - it does feel a bit like we've been Beta Testers. That's cool to an extent - I couldn't think of a better bunch to pick, and I think we've been incredibly diligent in documenting problems on here (some of it comes across as moaning, but on the whole it's been clear and I imagine very helpful to the TiVo/VM developers).

With that in mind, I think it might have been nice to 'cut us a better deal' in terms of upfront costs. Like maybe use the budget for the 1k TiVo 'giveaway' to do this instead, but make it clear up-front that we are helping them test Beta software and we need to report on that as part of the deal.

That way there would be less 'moaning' because we'd have known upfront to expect bugs, and they might have got some clearer, more direct feedback from extremely knowledgable people who know how it's supposed to work already, and therefore are best placed to spot problems.

But I guess they get the reporting anyway, so it's worked out OK for them?

On the whole, I'm happy with the box, for the same reason as many others on here (multi-tuner, HD, etc), but the software seems far from polished, which is especially surprising given that it's a port of software that has already been rolled out in the US for, what, a year or more?

Still, they are clearly 'on it', and hopefully the software updates will continue to come regularly as they have so far. You'd like to think that in a year it'll be an amazing, problem-free PVR.


----------



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

warrenrb said:


> Still, they are clearly 'on it', and hopefully the software updates will continue to come regularly as they have so far. You'd like to think that in a year it'll be an amazing, problem-free PVR.


I agree that they seem to be on top of things thus far. I however do not share your optimism about 'a year'. I'm not convinced that the development will continue with the same resources long after the public release.


----------



## warrenrb (Jul 21, 2002)

Karnak said:


> I agree that they seem to be on top of things thus far. I however do not share your optimism about 'a year'. I'm not convinced that the development will continue with the same resources long after the public release.


Well, the advantage we have I guess is that the developer is TiVo, in whose interest it is to continue to improve the software and be competitive in the PVR market (and attract new cable companies like VM), rather than VM themselves who can say 'that's good enough' and not put anything more into it.

Time will be our judge!


----------



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

Going to disagree with you again, sorry 

The software is skinned and customised to such an extent (and the hardware platform will be sufficiently different to other boxes as well) that development work done by TiVo will not automatically find its way onto our TiVos. There will have to be some work done on behalf of VM to make that happen.

As you say, time will tell, and I hope you're right. I'm going to expect that the state it's in at the public release (i.e. probably not much more polished than now) is how things will stay. That way I won't be disappointed.


----------



## passingbat (Feb 4, 2011)

John McE said:


> Personally, I feel that Virgin have taken advantage of the loyalty of Series 1 users to get them to beta test the software, which was released to us with an awful lot of bugs and missing items.
> 
> I.


I can assure you, there were/are a lot of *non* S1 owners who would have been happy to be, 'taken advantage of', if given the opportunity. And they would have gladly paid the 149 pounds.

You were one of the 'fortunte few', so complaints ring a little hollow to those who 'wanted but couldn't have'.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Karnak said:


> The software is skinned and customised to such an extent (and the hardware platform will be sufficiently different to other boxes as well) that development work done by TiVo will not automatically find its way onto our TiVos. There will have to be some work done on behalf of VM to make that happen.


AIUI it's TiVo doing the Virgin box software development, not VM.

Given the userbase VM represents (4 Million TV subs) vs TiVo total worldwide subscribers (2 Million) 
- I'd say its important to TiVo to get it right


----------



## Meng (Feb 27, 2011)

richw said:


> Other than the missing third tuner, no mention was made of it being an unfinished product when I ordered mine.


Ditto.

Overall I'm happy with mine, but that sodding PIN ...


----------



## The Wishlist (Dec 7, 2010)

Karnak said:


> Going to disagree with you again, sorry
> 
> The software is skinned and customised to such an extent (and the hardware platform will be sufficiently different to other boxes as well) that development work done by TiVo will not automatically find its way onto our TiVos. There will have to be some work done on behalf of VM to make that happen.
> 
> As you say, time will tell, and I hope you're right. I'm going to expect that the state it's in at the public release (i.e. probably not much more polished than now) is how things will stay. That way I won't be disappointed.


The VM version of the software is a minor branch of TiVo's development map, so, with any luck, we shouldn't miss out on anything major. For example, sticking to TiVo's dev. map means that we get the iPad app.


----------



## The Wishlist (Dec 7, 2010)

Oh yeah - I'll be happy with VM TiVo when VM let me have one.


----------



## Brangdon (Feb 9, 2001)

cwaring said:


> Yes. Because Apple products are perfect and don't have any bugs at all, do they?


None of the things I mentioned are bugs.

The poor guide layout was designed to be like that, and I don't expect it to change. We might get the option of the old layout, but I doubt it: the US TiVos have both guide layouts so someone must have chosen to remove the old one from ours deliberately. (Similarly with other UI mistakes, like making the Discovery Bar waste a fifth of the screen with no way to turn it off.)

The slow UI speed is a consequence of the choice to implement it in Flash, and as such isn't a bug either. I imagine they see Flash as a strategic feature to make writing apps easier. They aren't about to rewrite the UI in a proper language, and I doubt they'll switch to a faster implementation of Flash, either. They've not even bothered to produce HD versions of half the menus. It's been like this since Series 4 came out a year ago in the USA.

The PIN issue is by design too. As is their removing the ability to delete channels.

Apple aren't perfect, but they do produce devices that are a pleasure to use. Don't get hung up on my mention of that particular company. As it happens I don't own any of their products. I have an Android phone, and it too is a delight. It's not just Apple, it's what consumers expect nowadays.



> If and when they iron-out the problems you mention - and I agree with all of them - then Tivo only be be even better than it is now


I hope I'm wrong, but I'm not expecting these things to get fixed.

Ultimately it's the content that matters, the TV programmes, not the UI, and the problems can be lived with. It's still a huge disappointment to see that after 10 years they've got worse rather than better.


----------



## nbaker (Sep 28, 2002)

Its pretty obvious the VM Tivo dev team never actually used a series 1 for any length of time, which is a pity as this would then of been almost perfect if they hadn't messed around withit so much.


----------



## geekspeak (Oct 1, 2002)

The fact that they haven't fixed the on-screen clock, 3 days into British Summer Time does not inspire confidence. (albeit that recordings are generally not affected) The bug with the 3rd tuner suggests they are releasing software that has not been well tested as does at least one of the other few minor items that has only been half "fixed". However I was led to believe (rightly or wrongly) there will be a major bug fix release before the end of March and we have had updates on each of the last two Thursday mornings, so I will reserve judgement for at least a couple more days. That said, we do seem to have many of the same bugs that have been reported for many months in the US and there is no sign of them being fixed.

EDIT: It is being said elsewhere that there might NOT be another update for a few weeks.


----------



## tdenson (Oct 3, 2002)

MrHoggie said:


> well thats just bad form. having to pay for a beta test.
> Sorry but that would piss me right off. It's like paying full price for a car with only half the engine.


Nobody twisted my arm to pay the £149. I am more than happy to be a Beta tester for a product that even in Beta is head and shoulders above anything else.


----------



## howardmicks (Feb 13, 2011)

geekspeak said:


> The fact that they haven't fixed the on-screen clock, 3 days into British Summer Time does not inspire confidence. (albeit that recordings are generally not affected) The bug with the 3rd tuner suggests they are releasing software that has not been well tested as does at least one of the other few minor items that has only been half "fixed". However I was led to believe (rightly or wrongly) there will be a major bug fix release before the end of March and we have had updates on each of the last two Thursday mornings, so I will reserve judgement for at least a couple more days. That said, we do seem to have many of the same bugs that have been reported for many months in the US and there is no sign of them being fixed.
> 
> EDIT: It is being said elsewhere that there might NOT be another update for a few weeks.


yer i am hearing a couple of weeks before the next update,Personally thought they would have had another before the official launch date on monday


----------



## Brangdon (Feb 9, 2001)

nbaker said:


> Its pretty obvious the VM Tivo dev team never actually used a series 1 for any length of time, which is a pity as this would then of been almost perfect if they hadn't messed around withit so much.


I think most of the VM TiVo UI is the same as the USA Series 4 design, which came out in America about a year ago, and presumably pre-dates any VM involvement. I've been reading some US threads, and they have had similar problems. One difference is that they have the option to go back to the old SD UI, which a lot of them do because it's faster.

Their box has a dual core CPU, but as far as I can tell TiVo never managed to get the second core to work. You can find a lot of early reviews saying it's slow now but it'll get faster; but a year has gone by and it's still slow. I don't know if our box has dual cores.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Just to clarify that, to the best of my knowledge, VM do not touch the Tivo code-based in any way, shape or form. It's *all* done by Tivo themselves.

Also, both my clocks are right


----------



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

cwaring said:


> Just to clarify that, to the best of my knowledge, VM do not touch the Tivo code-based in any way, shape or form. It's *all* done by Tivo themselves.


Perhaps I wasn't that clear. I wouldn't expect VM to be doing work to the software themselves but I would expect them to have to contribute financially and with help testing for any work that needs to be done specifically to enhance VM TiVos.

In much the same way that mobile phone carriers have to contribute resources if they want updated ROMs for carrier branded phones.


----------



## Fixerman (Jan 31, 2011)

Zaichik said:


> I am broadly happy, but not as happy as I was before the software update. There are several things which are very annoying:
> 
> 1. The PIN problem that we all know about
> 2. The flakiness of the guide data
> ...


What is the aspect ratio problem? I haven't heard of this one before.


----------



## deshepherd (Nov 30, 2000)

Overall I'm very happy ... had had an S1 for ~10 years and opportunity to move to something newer was brilliant. Yes, there are a few minor issues (though, I've not had any experience of it rebooting + I think I've only had one instance of a "lockup" ... it sat on red ring for a couple of minutes so I switched to freeview and when I came back to TiVo 30mins later it had sorted it self out. PIN is the main annoyance but can be lived with. However, any of the slight issues to my mind are worth it in return for a TiVo that can be guaranteed to record the program from the channel you requested .... on the old S1+dongle->V-box setup I recon around 5% of recordings were missed due to a botched channel change compounded by the fact that the standard mode of failure was STB registering first digit twice which meant recordings on the "main" 10x channels ended up on 110 which changed from Living to LivingHD a year or so ago and resulted in the STB being locked on a "you don't have HD, phone xxxyyyzxzzz to upgrade, press ok on remote if you want to watch anything other than this screen" display.

N.b. on subject of "beta testing" .... I seem to remember that a few months after S1 became available in the UK all subscribers were offered the opportunity to complete a feedback questionaire ... so were we all beta testers then? Though, we did, in return for sending in feedback, get sent the TiVo beanie toy! Mine's still standing on a wall mounted speaker above the TV and tivo!


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Fixerman said:


> What is the aspect ratio problem? I haven't heard of this one before.


Don't worry. It's not a wide-spread issue. Only seems to affect a few people with specific models of TV and who use SCART 

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8399930#post8399930


----------



## Fixerman (Jan 31, 2011)

cwaring said:


> Don't worry. It's not a wide-spread issue. Only seems to affect a few people with specific models of TV and who use SCART
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8399930#post8399930


Thanks Carl! If and when I get a TiVo it should not affect me.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

No. Very unhappy.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Well, given you're in the US there's not a lot we can do about it


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

deshepherd said:


> N.b. on subject of "beta testing" .... I seem to remember that a few months after S1 became available in the UK all subscribers were offered the opportunity to complete a feedback questionaire ... so were we all beta testers then? Though, we did, in return for sending in feedback, get sent the TiVo beanie toy! Mine's still standing on a wall mounted speaker above the TV and tivo!


I didn't. But then I was on the actual beta terst for 2.5.5!


----------



## scgf (Oct 24, 2000)

I'm happy - now I have a Samsung V+ box again. I had a TiVo for a week and was immensely disappointed. I was disappointed with the messy, unintuitive user interface and the poor SD picture quality. I bought my first TiVo when they first came out in the UK and remember how exciting I found it back then. The new TiVo feels absolutely nothing like that. I was just completely underwhelmed. 

Fortunately I contacted VM within the 7 working day cooling-off period so I got a full refund and my new contract cancelled.

I am also of the opinion that Apple has raised the bar on the UI so much that our expectations are higher. It is interesting that Apple has banned Flash from their mobile devices. . .


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

Absolutely happy.. Tivo for all its imperfections is still streets ahead of anything else, as it always was. It's good to not have to care about TV schedules again.

Now if they'd get my 2 tivos talking to each other they'd be perfect.


----------



## nektar (Mar 23, 2004)

Overjoyed with the new TiVo. Tons of storage, and lots of the S1 TiVo's superb features have been brought across, I would hate to have to give it up.


----------



## Tim L (Jan 5, 2002)

I'm generally quite happy with the tivo side of things. I wish there was something like endpad implemented, and the TV guide is awful, but everything else seems to work well enough. Now I've had it a while, the recorded suggestions seem to be quite uncanny - it seems to be a lot better at guessing my tastes than my S1 box.

The on-demand side of things is a shocking mess however. It just seems kludged together and unfinished. I doubt we'll ever get much improvement in speed - that just seems to be a limitation of the technology. What's unforgivable is that the interface doesn't even attempt to paper over these cracks, and is often quite hostile, eg dumping the user back to the main menu if OD becomes unavailable, forcing them to negotiate all those painfully slow menus again to resume playback. Also, selecting OD material from the TV guide just dumps the user in the OD section, whereas I don't think it's unrealistic to expect it to play the selected programme. And while I'm moaning, what's with all the different collections of OD programmes? TV Choice OD, More OD, More Free TV... there now seems to be TV Choice XL and TV Choice L options buried away in there. It makes finding things very tedious. Could we not have everything in one place, or would that be so slow that it'd be quicker to get Virgin to send me a list of shows in the post?

So, overall - Tivo good, OD integration cack-handed and disappointing.


----------



## gonzo69 (Jan 21, 2006)

Extremely happy with my new Virgin TiVo.
I had two Series 1 units for around 5 years, but hadn't used them for around 5 months. I used to stream from PC using TV Catchup or iPlayer.

It's so good to see programmes in 720 on my TV.

I don't know if this was b*****t, but the engineer (who definitely seemed to know what he was talking about, and was a user himself) told me that "strong" signals were the cause of random lockups. Mine was "strong" so he dialled down the dB level (I think) lol

Soooo good to hear the TiVo "bongs" again, but that password is SO annoying!

I wonder if anyone will get onto the hacking side of the UI. I used to have a tremendously useful hack the interfaced with Digiguide, so I could just right click on my desktop to set a recording.

Anyway - overall - very pleased.


----------



## frouboy (Jun 22, 2003)

I love it. Is it perfect?....no. Is the GUI great?....No. It crashes occasionally but I wouldn't return it to Virgin. It is the best thing on the market, dispite its imperfections. 

It must be easy to use because my 4 year old daughter has figured it out. 

I saw some where in the menu configuration the ability to turn off the password for late night recordings.....does this work? I didn't change it because I like the option being on......just to protect my kids from CSI, True Blood et al.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

gonzo69 said:


> I don't know if this was b*****t, but the engineer (who definitely seemed to know what he was talking about, and was a user himself) told me that "strong" signals were the cause of random lockups. Mine was "strong" so he dialled down the dB level (I think)


I'm not an engineer, but that does sound like a plausible explanation to me.


----------



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

gonzo69 said:


> Soooo good to hear the TiVo "bongs" again, but that password is SO annoying!


One of the things that upsets me quite a bit (fairly irrationally I concede) is that the boings etc aren't present on HD channels. I understand why but I really wish they were there


----------



## Tim L (Jan 5, 2002)

Karnak said:


> One of the things that upsets me quite a bit (fairly irrationally I concede) is that the boings etc aren't present on HD channels. I understand why but I really wish they were there


I don't mind either way as I have the boings switched off (they quickly annoyed me ten years or so ago  ), but out of curiosity why aren't they present on HD channels?


----------



## Qu1nt (Feb 3, 2011)

I thought they were only silenced when you pass the Dolby Digital decoding to the amp ? (atleast that 's how mine are)


----------



## Tim L (Jan 5, 2002)

Qu1nt said:


> I thought they were only silenced when you pass the Dolby Digital decoding to the amp ? (atleast that 's how mine are)


Ah, that would make sense if the HD channel is in DD.


----------

